# Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann - Gurren-hen & Lagann-hen



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 27, 2010)

Finally got around to actually watching Gurren-hen and Lagann-Hen. They were pretty good, I liked the little twist at the end when



Spoiler



all the Dai-Gurren dan each got a Tengen Toppa mech from the respective mechs they piloted. That was pretty badass. I wasn't expecting something like that new twist and it sort of added more of a strive to save the universe. It was "manly" how Simon took on the Anti-Spiral one-on-one in a physical fight and did the finishing blow with this drill (or his soul as he called it.) Though I thought they would have another twist and keep Nia alive but that didn't happen.



As for the overall movies, I thought Gurren-hen was lackluster. They took out many of the scenes of the anime I liked and didn't really add anything that was all that great except for the new ending with the fight with the 4 generals and his speech saying Kamina was dead. (Or was that really in the anime? I don't think it was but I could be forgetting.) Lagann-hen on the other hand proved to be a lot better then I expected. They kept pretty much all the scenes and even added new ones. Kittan's death was as epic and courageous as ever. But the ending like I said in the spoiler is what got me. They should've done that from the get-go instead of adding it in the movie. I liked the movies and I should probably pick up that school-based manga with the TTGL cast as well...

I took a few screenshots of Gurren-hen but not Lagann-hen. I may go back and watch Lagann-hen and take some screens later.



Spoiler: Simon making his speech to Viral and the 4 Generals




Wallpaper material.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, that speech to the generals wasn't in the original, and I was also disappointed that the majority of Gurren-hen was re-used stuff, up until the end.  There were some kickass moments, though.

I haven't watched Lagann-hen yet, I think I'll go do that now, didn't know about that one. ^^;

And because I can't post without an image...


Spoiler



Holy shit it's not furry?


----------



## Zarkz (Feb 27, 2010)

I love Gurren Lagann!
I actually have my own Core Drill Necklace and have a Dai Gurren Brigade Shirt.
Gurren-hen wasn't too great, but Lagann-hen was amazing. Simon did make that speech in the anime, but it was just to General Guam. I could post a clip on youtube if needed.

My TTGL DS Lite skin that I made, but haven't ordered


Spoiler








Pics from the movie


Spoiler


----------

